
The average kid’s allowance rose faster than American workers’ salaries in 2018 - fraqed
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-average-kids-allowance-rose-faster-than-american-workers-salaries-in-2018-2019-01-09?siteid=rss&rss=1
======
benj111
"Parents should ensure they are offering children equal opportunity to take on
high-paying chores ..... Boys ages 5 to 7 years old earn 50% more in weekly
allowance than girls"

Interesting, so the pay gap in inherent (not sexist). Or parents are more
sexist than the general population, or anti discrimination laws have been
pretty successful in narrowing the gap?

